# llave inglesa/francesa/americana



## Calambur

Hola, gente:

A ver si pueden aclararme cómo se llaman las dos herramientas cuyos dibujos muestro, pues hace años que la duda no me deja dormir.

A este tipo de llave siempre la conocí como *crescent*. Pero en san Google-imágenes también aparece como llave *inglesa* y como llave *francesa.*

Y a esta otra siempre la conocí como llave *inglesa*, pero parece que le llaman *americana*… 

¿Alguien sabe decirme cómo se llaman esas dos llaves?

Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## ManPaisa

Calambur said:


> A este tipo de llave siempre la conocí como *crescent*. Pero en san Google-imágenes también aparece como llave *inglesa* y como llave *francesa.*.


Aquí, sería simplemente una _*llave*_, por lo menos para los legos en asuntos de mecánica como yo.



> Y a esta otra siempre la conocí como llave *inglesa*, pero parece que le llaman *americana*…


Ésa es una *llave inglesa* para mí.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

A la primera acá se le llama llave perica o inglesa, y a la segunda llave Stillson (estílson); en otros lugares la llaman llave grifa.


----------



## dexterciyo

Para mí la primera es una *llave inglesa*. Lo de _francesa_ no lo había escuchado. Pero parece ser otra forma de denominarla.

La segunda..., ni idea. Pero, según parece, se le llama como dice Toño: _llave Stillson o llave grifa._


----------



## mirx

Pues yo disiento con Toño, crecí en medios donde se usaban esas herrmamientas todos los días.

La primera imagen efectivamente era una llave crescent -_pronunciada por aquí como *crésen*_-, la segunda era una llave Stillson.

No descarto que en otros lados de México tengan otros nombres.


----------



## Vampiro

Hola, Calambur.
Como puedes ver la cosa varía bastante.
La primera de las llaves yo diría que mayoritariamente (hablo de Chile y Argentina) es llamada "llave francesa", aunque hay quienes en tu país la llaman "inglesa".  En Chile jamás he conocido a alguien que llame así, pero hay páginas (no muy técnicas que digamos) que usan esa denominación.
Lo de "crescent" jamás lo he escuchado, y eso que trabajo en el rubro desde los 14 años.
La segunda llave es una "Stillson", también llamada "Llave de tubos", ya que esa es su aplicación.
Eso de "americana" tampoco me suena de ningún taller u obra en la que haya estado.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

ToñoTorreón said:


> A la primera acá se le llama llave perica o inglesa, *y a la segunda llave Stillson* (estílson); en otros lugares la llaman llave grifa.



No conocía ese término, pero efectivamente existe y se escribe como lo has escrito tú, y no _Steelson_.


----------



## Lexinauta

*¡Ay, Calambur!* ¿De dónde sacaste que a la segunda (esta) la llaman 'inglesa' o 'americana'? Es una *Stillson*, tal como ya dijeron varios intervinientes, y así la llaman *todos* los plomeros (fontaneros), gasistas (gasfiteros), etc.

La confusión sí persiste en el otro tipo de llave, que llaman 'inglesa' o 'francesa'.
En cuanto a *Crescent*, es el nombre de una marca francesa de —entre otras herramientas— este tipo de llaves.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Llave_(herramienta)

La segunda es "llave de boca ajustable grifa o
llave Stillson"

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## macame

La que tú llamas crescent, es una *llave inglesa*: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Llave_inglesa
Y a la que tú llamas inglesa, es una *llave grifa *(o de fontanero), también conocida como Stillson (por su inventor): http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Llave_Stillson


----------



## Calambur

Hola, muchachos (sólo muchachos):
Veo que casi todos coinciden y han contribuido a desasnarme. Comento:


ToñoTorreón said:


> A la primera acá se le llama llave *perica* *(así le llamaría yo a una pinza pico de loro)* *o inglesa*, y a la segunda llave *Stillson* (estílson); en otros lugares la llaman llave *grifa*. *Gracias por recordarme "Stillson", la conocía también por ese nombre, pero lo había olvidado. *


 


mirx said:


> La primera imagen efectivamente era una llave crescent -_pronunciada por aquí como *crésen*_-, la segunda era una llave Stillson.
> *Por mi barrio decían cresén, pero es lo mismo. *


 


Vampiro said:


> Como puedes ver la cosa varía bastante.
> La primera de las llaves yo diría que mayoritariamente (hablo de Chile y Argentina) es llamada "llave francesa" *¡Ah! Eso era lo que yo "sabía", por eso la busqué en Google con ese nombre -y no lo dije para no enredar más mi pregunta-*
> aunque hay quienes en tu país la llaman "inglesa" *y esto lo había notado...*
> ...
> La segunda llave es una "Stillson", también llamada "Llave de tubos", ya que esa es su aplicación *(eso lo entiendo).*


 


Lexinauta said:


> *¡Ay, Calambur!* ¿De dónde sacaste que a la segunda (esta) la llaman 'inglesa' o 'americana'? *(aparece en san Google-imágenes)*
> Es una *Stillson*, tal como ya dijeron varios intervinientes, y así la llaman *todos* los plomeros (fontaneros), gasistas (gasfiteros), etc.
> 
> La confusión sí persiste en el otro tipo de llave, que llaman 'inglesa' o 'francesa'.
> En cuanto a *Crescent*, es el nombre de una marca francesa de —entre otras herramientas— este tipo de llaves. *Pues yo no sabía que era una marca (las primeras de ese tipo que vi en mi vida, eran Bahco).*


 


macame said:


> La que tú llamas crescent, es una *llave inglesa*: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Llave_inglesa
> Y a la que tú llamas inglesa, es una *llave grifa *(o de fontanero), también conocida como Stillson (por su inventor): http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Llave_Stillson *Me ha quedado clarísimo. *


Tomaré nota de todas las variantes para cuando tenga que pelearme con los plomeros (fontaneros), gasistas (gasfiteros), etc. 

Gracias muchas, muchachos... ¿Qué fue de las chicas? ¿Las echaron o se achicaron con las llaves?


----------



## dexterciyo

Lo de _crescent_ supongo que viene del inglés: «crescent wrench». Es así como se le llama a la *llave inglesa*.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

> Originalmente publicado por *ToñoTorreón*
> A la primera acá se le llama llave *perica* *(así le llamaría yo a una pinza pico de loro)* *o inglesa*, y a la segunda llave *Stillson* (estílson); en otros lugares la llaman llave *grifa*. *Gracias por recordarme "Stillson", la conocía también por ese nombre, pero lo había olvidado. *


 
Precisamente por eso le llaman llave perica; no sé si alguna vez te ha morido un perico (o loros), pero aprietan bastante fuerte.


----------



## Calambur

dexterciyo said:


> Lo de _crescent_ supongo que viene del inglés: «crescent wrench». Es así como se le llama a la *llave inglesa*.


Yo supuse lo mismo cuando me decidí a escribir ese nombre, y luego me lo confirmó el primer comentario de *ManPaisa*, que decía -ya lo borró- lo mismo que vos. 
Sin embargo, también puede ser una marca (no me he fijado).


----------



## Calambur

ToñoTorreón said:


> Precisamente por eso le llaman llave perica; no sé si alguna vez te ha morido un perico (o loros), pero aprietan bastante fuerte.


Claro que me han picado esos bichos mal llevados, por supuesto. Además, la llave inglesa no sólo aprieta como un pico de loro sino que tiene forma de pico.


----------



## 0scar

Llave Bahco y Stillson.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Para mí la primera es una llave inglesa y la segunda no sé cómo se llama.


----------



## Lexinauta

Según el DRAE, una 'llave inglesa' es:

*lave inglesa.*
*1.* f. Instrumento de hierro de forma de martillo, en cuyo mango hay un dispositivo que, al girar, abre o cierra más o menos las dos partes que forman la cabeza, hasta que se aplican a la tuerca o tornillo que se quiere mover.

...Y la única que responde a esta descripción, es esta:


----------



## ManPaisa

Lexinauta said:


> Según el DRAE, una 'llave inglesa' es:
> 
> *lave inglesa.*
> *1.* f. Instrumento de hierro de forma de martillo, en cuyo mango hay un dispositivo que, al girar, abre o cierra más o menos las dos partes que forman la cabeza, hasta que se aplican a la tuerca o tornillo que se quiere mover.
> 
> ...Y la única que responde a esta descripción, es esta:


 
Y por aquí esa sería la que te mostrarían si preguntaras por *una llave inglesa*.  Nadie que yo conozca (aclaro que no tengo ningún vínculo con el mundo de la mecánica) entendería *llave Tillson* o *llave grifa.*


----------



## snmhcp

Pues aunque las conozco con los cuatro nombres, si quieres ponerte técnico las puedes llamar "llave ajustable" y "llave de tubo".


----------



## Juan Nadie

> *llave inglesa.*
> *1.* f. Instrumento de hierro de forma de martillo, en cuyo mango hay un dispositivo que, al girar, abre o cierra más o menos las dos partes que forman la cabeza, hasta que se aplican a la tuerca o tornillo que se quiere mover.


Y ¿qué me daríais si pido una llave grifa?


> *~** grifa.*
> * 1.     * f. *llave* semejante a la inglesa, usada en fontanería.


También del DRAE, justo encima de la definición de *~** inglesa.

*Porque está claro que no es lo mismo...


Por cierto, martillo puede tener varias formas, sin ir más lejos lanzamiento de martillo


----------



## neal41

lexinauta;7757512 ¿de dónde sacaste que a la segunda ([url="http://www.comercialaragon.cl/quincalleria/images/llaves002.jpg" said:
			
		

> esta[/url]) la llaman 'inglesa' o 'americana'? Es una *stillson*, tal como ya dijeron varios intervinientes, y así la llaman *todos* los plomeros (fontaneros), gasistas (gasfiteros), etc.
> 
> inventado por daniel c. Stillson, 1870.
> http://inventors.about.com/library/inventors/blwrench.htm
> 
> la confusión sí persiste en el otro tipo de llave, que llaman 'inglesa' o 'francesa'.
> En cuanto a *crescent*, es el nombre de una marca francesa de —entre otras herramientas— este tipo de llaves.
> 
> crescent tool company, jamestown, new york
> http://www.alloy-artifacts.com/crescent-tool.html#adjust


 
1234567890


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hace muchos años, yo vendia herramientas para bicicletas.

Las llaves inglesas no podrán ser iguales a las farancesas.


En los paises alglosajones, se usan tornillos con los hilos en pulgadas.
Los tornillos franceses son métricas.


saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## macame

Calambur said:


> Hola, muchachos (sólo muchachos):
> Veo que casi todos coinciden y han contribuido a desasnarme.
> Gracias muchas, muchachos... ¿Qué fue de las chicas? ¿Las echaron o se achicaron con las llaves?


 
¿Por qué presupones que soy un chico?


----------



## Jellby

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hace muchos años, yo vendia herramientas para bicicletas.
> 
> Las llaves inglesas no podrán ser iguales a las farancesas.
> 
> En los paises alglosajones, se usan tornillos con los hilos en pulgadas.
> Los tornillos franceses son métricas.



Pero si hablamos de llaves, y sobre todo de llaves ajustables, el paso de rosca del tornillo no influye para nada en la llave


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Jellby said:


> Pero si hablamos de llaves, y sobre todo de llaves ajustables, el paso de rosca del tornillo no influye para nada en la llave


 
No se ajusta en pulgadas o en milimetros ?

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Jellby

Hiro Sasaki said:


> No se ajusta en pulgadas o en milimetros ?



Que yo sepa, no. Se ajusta hasta que agarra bien la tuerca, al usuario le da igual cuál sea la medida, es un ajuste manual y analógico


----------



## ManPaisa

Jellby said:


> Que yo sepa, no. Se ajusta hasta que agarra bien la tuerca, al usuario le da igual cuál sea la medida, es un ajuste manual y analógico



Eso, eso.  Seguramente en Japón hacen ajustes milimétricos, pero por estos lados se ajusta a lo que dé.


----------



## Vampiro

Jellby said:


> Que yo sepa, no. Se ajusta hasta que agarra bien la tuerca, al usuario le da igual cuál sea la medida, es un *ajuste manual y analógico*



Eso será en Las Uropas.
Acá tenemos llaves digitales.

_


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> La segunda llave es una "Stillson", también llamada "Llave de tubos", ya que esa es su aplicación.


Entiendo esto que dice Vampiro, en el sentido de que es una llave que se usa *para* agarrar *tubos* (en plural). Y no me suena mal (es como cuando las mujeres decimos "lapiz de labios"). 
Pero me resulta confuso esto: 


snmhcp said:


> Pues aunque las conozco con los cuatro nombres, si quieres ponerte técnico las puedes llamar "llave ajustable" y "llave de tubo".


Puedo estar equivocada, pero: 
1) para mí tanto la llave inglesa (o perica, o francesa, o /_cresén_/) como la Stillson -es decir, aquellas por las que consulté al comienzo del hilo- son ajustables; y 
2) para mí una *llave de tubo* (así, en singular), es esto (y un montón de otras similares, incluso con "cabeza" intercambiable).


macame said:


> ¿Por qué presupones que soy un chico?


Admito que de tus mensajes no de deduce, pero por tu estilo y los temas en los que intervenís... En fin: soy prejuiciosa. (¿Me equivoqué?)


----------



## Lexinauta

Calambur said:


> 2) para mí una *llave de tubo* (así, en singular), es esto (y un montón de otras similares, incluso con "cabeza" intercambiable).


 
Es cierto, aquí eso es una *'llave de tubo' *(cuyos elementos intercambiables son 'tubos' o 'dados'); y la que menciona Vampiro es conocida como *'llave de/para caños' *(porque nosotros hablamos, generalmente, de 'cañerías' y no de 'tuberías': 'caño de gas/agua/luz').


----------



## Vampiro

Lexinauta said:


> Es cierto, aquí eso es una *'llave de tubo' *(cuyos elementos intercambiables son 'tubos' o 'dados'); y la que menciona Vampiro es conocida como *'llave de/para caños' *(porque nosotros hablamos, generalmente, de 'cañerías' y no de 'tuberías': 'caño de gas/agua/luz').


No confundamos las peras con las manzanas.  Una cañería y un tubo no son lo mismo.
Pero como la llave sirve para ambas cosas, seguimos tan amigos como siempre.

_


----------



## ManPaisa

Calambur said:


> Admito que de tus mensajes no de deduce, pero por tu estilo y los temas en los que intervenís... En fin: soy prejuiciosa. (¿Me equivoqué?)


 
Es que si fuera chica se llamaría _Macam*a*_, no _Macam*e*_.


----------

